
Number of Startup Layoffs Surpasses 20K - SQL2219
https://news.crunchbase.com/news/report-number-of-startup-layoffs-surpasses-20k-amid-covid-19-pandemic/
======
nogabebop23
Beyond the fact that this is such as small number compared to overall job
losses, I have to wonder how many of these "Covid-caused" layoffs are really
systemically untenable positions. A big number are also likely pretty
traditional roles that happen to be at a startup, vs the immediate image of
developers without work.

~~~
troughway
Aren't start-ups by definition systemically untenable?

~~~
ashtonkem
There’s a very high likelihood you’re browsing this site using a product made
by a former startup. So, no.

~~~
wuunderbar
I think what is meant here is that it takes a moonshot and massive amount of
funding for even the chance of getting it through.

They are untenable relative to bootstrapped businesses that arise from more
modest financing.

~~~
ashtonkem
That’s not unsustainable, that’s risk.

That’s also describing a type of startup, not startups in general.

------
toomuchtodo
Layoffs.fyi puts the number above 30k.

[https://layoffs.fyi/2020/04/23/layoffs-roundup-
thurs-4-23-20...](https://layoffs.fyi/2020/04/23/layoffs-roundup-
thurs-4-23-20/)

